# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Old Armor and swords

## Paul Pawlaczyk

What can be applied to 500 year old swords to slow or prevent rusting and simultaneously enhance appearance without compromise.
=P=

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hey Paul, 

I can't make a terribly informed comment on your question I am afraid. I do know though that whether or when to apply coatings to metals is a whole debate in its own right. One could argue that since it involves applying something directly to the surface of an object it falls under the category of an actual "treatment" which you would normally want to run by someone very experienced in the area. Obviously trained preps do similar things routinely like cleaning and waxing bronzes and such. But this goes beyond that level I think. Luckily there are conservators and trained conservation techs/Preps on the PACCIN list serve. I would put out your question there. 

What does fall squarely into "Prep world" and the solution that is I believe is always considered the superior option when available is to focus on preventive measures which would include: Making sure display cases are free of off gassing materials and are well sealed to prevent the infiltration of outside pollutants? 
This along with the use of scavenger materials (stuff that absorbs pollutants) can minimize (and some claim virtually eliminate) oxidation of metal surfaces. I have certainly seen metals go for years without noticeable effects. The most well-known is carbon or activated charcoal, another traditional material is Potassium Permanganate. There are other, newer products like Corrosion Intercept that are becoming more widely used. The key to all of these though is the use of a well-designed case that allows for air transfer to these materials. Some cases especially larger ones or retrofits may require the use of a fan(s) to circulate air inside the case.

----------

